
Facebook Takes Steps to Improve Advertising Data After Criticism - username223
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/10/business/media/facebook-takes-steps-to-improve-advertising-data-after-criticism.html
======
username223
The title's the boring part. The interesting bit is this:

> Procter & Gamble, with brands including Gillette, Crest and Charmin, is the
> biggest advertiser in the United States, spending $2.4 billion in marketing
> last year, according to Kantar Media.

In other words, P&G is setting $2.4b (3% of the Education Department's budget,
FWIW) on fire every year to fight over the fixed-size market for commodity
goods like disposable razors, toothpaste, and toilet paper. I don't see how
this ends well.

